# Rick Carlisle's Coaching Tree #GrowingStrong



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> We talk a lot about how important players are when it comes to achieving success in the NBA. It’s a players’ league, after all. But the success of that championship team — and three teams this season — might make you appreciate the role coaches play just a bit more.
> 
> The 2010-11 Mavericks were coached by Rick Carlisle, the third longest-tenured coach in the league. Much like his players that season, Carlisle’s top two assistants had very specific duties: Dwane Casey handled the defense and Terry Stotts the offense. Both have since taken head jobs with the Toronto Raptors and Portland Trail Blazers, respectively. All three coaches led their teams to the playoffs this season, and while only Stotts won a series, both Carlisle and Casey led their teams to a seventh game in the first round.
> 
> Judging by a breakdown of their teams’ impressive performances this season, you couldn’t tell which man was the head coach of those 2011 champions. All performed excellently this season. But it’s also just a bit easier to realize yet another reason why Dallas was so successful that season against the juggernaut Heat. Casey and Stotts both finished top-10 in Coach of the Year voting this season, while Carlisle finished on the outside looking in. Many media consider Carlisle one of the best two or three coaches in the game, which would make his lack of recognition this season seem like some sort of slight. But you can bet that Carlisle isn’t worried about recognition.


http://www.mavs.com/rick-carlisles-coaching-tree-growing-strong/

I'd completely forgotten Casey and Stotts were poached from the Mavericks after the championship run. Shows how adept Carlisle is at coaching his players...and his coaches.


----------

